# Reason for my absence



## dmmj (Apr 5, 2013)

I had a stroke, and a long battle with more to follow hard to type at the mom.


----------



## wellington (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

OMG, So many of us are so happy to see you post. We have been so worried. So sorry for your medical problems. I sure hope you are doing better and continue to improve. So miss your jokes. Best vibes and wishes flowing your way


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

DAVID!!!!!!!! Oh my goodness so glad to see you. I am glad your alive (which I was having worries that you weren't), but goodness never dreamed of what your real reason was for not being here.  Your a fighter and your sense of humor is going to be such a help to get you through all this. Just so glad to actually hear from you! Is there any way we can help? Do you have any idea how much we have been missing you? How is your Mom doing? Yeah, here I go blabbing and asking all sorts of questions, when you just stated how hard typing to us is. Sorry. *hugs*


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

Very sorry to here this, good luck with your recovery.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

Hi David, we have all missed you!!! I am so glad you are ok and I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

a long barrle with pmeumonia
my mom"s opeeration went fine. I am slowly getting better


----------



## tortadise (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

Good to see you back on. Hope all gets better. My aunt had a stroke. It takes time, but I know you will get through it man. Stay strong, glad to see you back.


----------



## sibi (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

Wow, David, I'm so happy to know that you're recovering! I know how tough it is for you. Keep up your therapy, and think of this forum as the best therapy you can get. For a change, how about we all make you laugh? You were sorely missed.


----------



## rachael (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

you got this!!! thinking about you!!


----------



## oscar (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

So sorry to hear, hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Happy Tortoise (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

You always helped me with my questions and always have a comical side   Hope you get better (don't worry, you will)


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Apr 5, 2013)

*Reason for my aabsence*

Best wishes! You've been missed!!


----------



## Blakem (Apr 5, 2013)

*Reason for my aabsence*

Thinking of you, keep working hard. Try not to let it bring you too down. 


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## Laura (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

that sucks that , that happened! glad to have you back... hope it all goes well.


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

We are all pulling for you! We really do miss you on this forum. 
Hope you have help with your tortoises and turtles.
Keep fighting for your recovery!


----------



## Tony the tank (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

Stay strong...Get better....


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

A positive attitude is your best medicine. With your fun spirit you will recover quickly. Best wishes


----------



## ascott (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

Hey Captain.....so happy to see you


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

Welcome back ..Dj ... hope things are on a uphill swing for ya . I too have been dealing with life's curve balls ... Hang in there pal and glad to see ya back !


----------



## bigred (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

I have noticed you havent been on for awhile, my sarcasm detector hasnt gone off in months I really hope you are ok and wish you a speedy recovery. Im in Calif. if you need anything like a tort sitter until you get back on track


----------



## kanalomele (Apr 5, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

Wishing you health, strength and healing.


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2013)

*RE: Reason for my aabsence*

Get well soon Cap'n. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2013)

David!!!!! I'm so glad to finally hear from you. We've been so worried. Trying to type will be excellent therapy for you. I can't imagine what you're going through. Here you thought you were going to be taking care of your mom, and its YOU that needs taking care of. I hope you have a strong family support system.

It is so, so, so good to see you back here on the Forum. Keep on getting better and better, and please don't be a stranger.


----------



## Zamric (Apr 6, 2013)

Get Better my friend....we've missed you!

on the brite side.... I bet you get breakfast in bed finally!


----------



## terryo (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh David, I'm so sorry to hear this. Many prayers and hugs coming your way. We've all missed you and your wonderful humor, so get better and keep on typing.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 6, 2013)

Glad you're on the road to renewed health, Captain...here's to the speediest of recoveries!


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 6, 2013)

So glad your on the road to recovery! I miss your jokes!!


----------



## pam (Apr 21, 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery you were greatly missed


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 24, 2013)

*David, how are things going??? Been thinking about you and sending warm thoughts your way.*


----------



## Chinque (May 6, 2013)

Welcome back!!! We've missed you and we hope you feel better soon!! ðŸ˜ŠðŸ¢ðŸ˜ŠðŸ¢ðŸ˜ŠðŸ¢


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 10, 2013)

Take good care and best wishes coming your way!
~C


----------



## dmmj (Mar 25, 2014)

I amstill around,geting better. waiting formy eye surgery(cataracts). thanks for all the offersof help.still giot most of my torrtoises, will get backto being amod after my eye surgery, and being amore active member.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 26, 2014)

I know I for one can't wait to have you back. Good luck with the surgery!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2014)

DAVID!!!!!! So good to see you back on the Forum! I saw you had made a post in a 'wanted' thread and my heart skipped a beat! 

Wow...cataracts too heaped up on top of all the other stuff you've undergone. Well, I had cataracts removed and its no big deal. So don't even give it a second thought. You're eyes will be better than new and most people don't even need their glasses after the surgery.

I'm SO glad to see that you're getting better.


----------



## kathyth (Mar 26, 2014)

David,

I don't really know you but always enjoyed reading your post's. You have great information.
Wishing you continued progress in your recovery!
I also look forward to your return and am happy you are getting better!


----------



## terryo (Mar 26, 2014)

Missed seeing all your jokes that used to give me a much needed smile. Hurry back and feel better!!


----------

